

Show HN: Publ.ca - Instant and Beautiful Web Publishing - robee

Hey Everyone,<p>So this was a weekend project that I did basically as a favor to a friend of mine who is a writer.  This friend wanted a simple way to publish his short stories on the web that gave him a short url for tweeting and had no associated branding with the published work.  Essentially this is what I have done here with publ.ca .  My question is that I want to know where I should take this project in terms of features.<p>Possible extensions to this project are:<p>- automatic tweeting when publishing
- custom layouts and designs
- markdown rendering
- user accounts ( FB connect or Google Accounts ?)
- analytics
- publisher dashboard<p>I am curious if anyone has any suggestions for features that they would want from a project like this.<p>Any criticism is good criticism.<p>Here is an example of a tech crunch article displayed in publ.ca -  publ.ca/ab47 - ( original source: http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/02/android-honeycomb-ipad/)<p>TL;DR - Publ.ca looking for feature suggestions and feedback
======
joelrunyon
I'd veto the auto-tweet, but give it tweet & fb buttons.

Also, I second the comment suggestions. However, I do like the simplicity of
the whole thing. That actually might be the selling point.

As much as users want more & more & more features, you could just do the
opposite, keep it the simple display for writing & see what happens.

~~~
robee
I want the writer to be in full control. They should be the originator of the
tweet. What do you think of only being able to re-tweet a story, IE) if the
writer wants to tweet it originally they can but if they don't, others cannot
tweet on their behalf.

------
secret
Here's some quick thoughts: if this is going to be used for short stories
(fiction/non-fiction, but not blog posts) you could monetize by letting
readers build an anthology and printing nice volumes for them. You could also
(if the authors agree) license the content to other sources.

------
erohead
Sweet, looks a lot like the readability bookmarklet. They just merged/did
something with instapaper, so it looks like some interesting movement in the
market.

Maybe try a bookmarklet as well. Link to original source in the top title, and
preserve links if possible.

------
surajr
I'd push for the accounts, and almost prefer no Author/title/etc. - as in,
have everything in the text. Maybe make them optional fields?

This way I can copy paste something to share instantly. But I might be
thinking of a social pastee/pastebin

~~~
aam1r
Another advantage of having accounts: users can "link" stories together to
make a book. So if I post story1, story2, story3, I can log in to my account
and order them as story1 -> "Chapter 1", "Chapter 2", etc. You can have other
cool features too: table of contents, "Save a PDF of your book"

------
olalonde
Clickable:

<http://publ.ca>

<http://publ.ca/ab47>

~~~
robee
Thanks

------
veb
Very nice! I love the simplicity. I wonder if it'd be any good for press
releases...

------
olalonde
I would put some way to comment on stories (Facebook comments?).

~~~
robee
Thats pretty good- find some way to aggregate the tweets and facebook comments
about the story. Something like Echo but something that fits the overall feel.

